# English woman living in Thailand



## margtony (May 2, 2009)

I plan on moving to Thailand with my husband, Father and Brother are there many other English women out there and if so can you tell me what it is like for you?


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

Hi Margtony (Marge and Tony?!)

First welcome to the forum. Now it just happens that we don't have a large number of British women on board, this probably reflects the proportions of women to men from back home that have moved to Thailand. But British women in Thailand there certainly are, and a couple of pointers are at the end of this reply.

In the meantime we blokes in Thailand have a little insight into the way things are, even if we lack female attributes such as intuition, wisdom, reasonableness, intelligence etc  So feel free to drop in and ask us any general questions, there are a lot of different points of views and types of experience here - it takes all sorts. 

But have a read of these two blogs, maintained by a couple of British women living in Thailand (Bangkok). Bear in mind though that the Bangkok experience is very different to that of people living on the coast, or in NE Thailand, or in the likes of Chiang Mai... And once you've had a read, do come back and we would be delighted to pass on the little we chaps do know! 

Tea Stains
Brit in Bangkok


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

Lots of married English speaking women in Pattaya.....Good luck.


----------

